# Ring etiquette



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Sounds like you have the right idea!
Pass wide and quietly, and be aware not to cut anyone off when you return to the rail.

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

GamingGrrl said:


> Sounds like you have the right idea!
> Pass wide and quietly, and be aware not to cut anyone off when you return to the rail.
> 
> Good luck!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Given the size of the ring and the usual number of horses in the walk/jog classes, I have a feeling that we won't be returning to the rail. :lol: 

The ring isn't exactly small, but I think it's something like 150' by 75', and there are usually anywhere from three to ten horses in the walk/jog classes. It got a little log-jammed a couple of times, especially rounding the corners.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes, please, PLEASE make sure you aren't cutting anyone off on the rail. Every show I go to there's one person continually cutting in. It's incredibly rude and irritating. Also don't run up another horse's patootie. Just make sure you have good clearance all around  

Oh, and everyone together in a clump. Like everyone two deep on a 10' section on the rail. Spread out! You'll have a much better chance of the judge noticing you and your fabulous walk/jog.

I hear you on having to stay in the middle, though! When I show IHSA, the horses are dog tired by the end of the second show of the day. I'm less concerned about slowing their lope down, and more worried about keeping them in gait. I try to make it as pretty as possible, but have ran the inside track the whole lope a few times!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

One tip, when the judge (or ring steward) asks for a faster gait (jog or lope) let the person in front of you get a bit of a head start so you have the proper room to showcase your horse.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I have watched a couple of schooling shows at another barn in my town and there were times when the ring steward was having to call out to ask the riders to spread out because they were all mobbing together along the rail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Depending on the class, you can actually make a lot of room for yourself by riding into the corners as well, it can give you the space you need:wink:


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd give yourself much more then 3 feet to pass, at least 6. You don't know who in the ring might be a kicker and 3 feet is definitely in kicking range.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I have watched a couple of schooling shows at another barn in my town and there were times when the ring steward was having to call out to ask the riders to spread out because they were all mobbing together along the rail.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If this happens you cut across the arena instead of passing. If you are catching up to a horse go into the corner to cover more area and create more room. If someone is coming up on you cut the corner to get ahead if needed.
I was at a show and a lady kept passing me and cutting in front of me when there wasn't a whole lot of room, she should have cut across the arena so I went to the inside and blocked her in every time she did that.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Please do not cut across the ring (HATE it when I see people do that)......pass with a safe distance, and use your corners well.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

GotaDunQH said:


> Please do not cut across the ring (HATE it when I see people do that)......pass with a safe distance, and use your corners well.



I was also going to comment on that. I have never heard of it being appropriate to cut through the ring. To me, that's a big no-no. 

Just do the best you can with giving yourself plenty of space, and being respectful of others.


----------

